# VPX Products: Outstanding!



## firestorm (Dec 28, 2003)

Well it's been 2 months 29 days now that I've been back in the saddle training harder then ever.  It started off rather slow as expected but after one month of getting back in the groove and training consistently without injury I began  to assist my training with some light supplementation.  During that time until now I've been supplementing with  Creatine(SWOLE V.2), Glutamine, Syntrax Protein, VPX Clenbuterex(lost 1 1/2 inches in the midsection in less then 1 month), VPX 1-T, and most currently starting REDLINE as suggested by GOPRO as well as countless other members here of whom swear by it.  I haven't been on it long enough to comment as of yet except to say I've yet to experience any of the possible side effects others have mentioned.  No jitters, no insomnia, no sweats, nothing.  (I'm hoping it's working!!!!)  

In short since using just these few supplements, I've seen dramatic gains.   Struggling with 95pound DBs on flats for 3 sets of 6-8 and not even getting 6 on my last set to performing 110 on INCLINES for 3 sets of 6 to 8 and never getting less then 6.  As for flats,, 110's are too light now.  I just got 120s for Xmas to fix that problem.  Every single lift has exploded through the roof.   Curling 110 was a killer if not impossible to do in October for 3 sets of 6(clean reps).  Last arm workout my last set of curls was with 145 for 6.  

So enough of the poundages....they've gone up no doubt.  As for size?  Well I'm going to just say this.   Only this morning I was doing my arm routine when a neighbor stopped buy to borrow something and the wife directed him to the basement gym.   He took one look and I swear as God is my judge the following are the words that came out of his mouth:
"Wholly fuq Brian your fuqing huge??  What the hell are you taking?  without missing a beat my response was:  Iron Ron, a healthy diet of Iron.  lol  (iron as in weights people).  He swore I was taking steroids and kept going on about it calling me a liar since the last time he saw me in a tank top was this past summer when I was totally out of shape.  Today, my waist is down to 34 and I'm working on getting down to 32 and I'm getting there quicker then I expected and as for other measurements, they don't matter to me as long as I look symetrical.  I was forced to measure the arm today though (thanks to Ron) and they measured in at 17 3/4.  I see 18 shortly.  I put on almost 2 inches since October 1st.  Now don't get me wrong, Im certainly not ready to be stepping onto any bodybuilding stages but I've certainly come a pretty long way in a short period of time.

IN closing people, this isn't a bragging thread just a factual thread.  If I'm bragging about anything I'm bragging about the companies that got me this far and  quicker then I would have on my own.  Believe me, I've done this on my own and it hasn't come this quickly before.

So I say thank you to VPX and thank you to SYNTRAX.  
My mid contest pics will be coming up very shortly (Mid January)so stay tuned peeps. I'm sure you will see the difference and then we can shut these asshole nay saying, need a bitch slappen' trouble maken butt munching troublemakers from slobronieville the fuq up and show them the door outta here!!!!


----------



## bigswole30 (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats and keep it up!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 29, 2003)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy! Can't wait to see the new pics FS! I truly am glad that VPX supplements played a part in your "comeback." Keep going and you may end up better than you were in your "dark side" days!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh well NEVER TO Knock VPX or ANY brand of supplements but Seriously though GOPRO is that honestly possible?  I sincerely have not a clue.  I mean it took me mega amounts of steroids and several years to reach my all time best 260 with a 32 inch waist, 20+ arms.  I just can't comprehend ever seeing those days again without steroids and keeping in mind I'm 41 now and not in my 20's.  Regardless though, to be even more honest with you and anyone that reads this, I don't need to be that big anymore.  I'll never compete again because that is not a goal of mine.  I've been there and done that, had my time.  NOw I train to look good for my age and as strong as possible.  When summer comes and on Sundays, neighborhood grass cutting days when all us dads are out there with our machines running all at once I want to be able to look down the line and say,,, hell yea I'm the best built lawn mowen dad on the block!!!!!   hahahahaha   Simple goals but good enough for me.
What I'm getting from VPX is more then I ever expected with legal supplements.  My wife and I have fought over this over the past month in fact and she has done spot checks in the gym looking to see if I have steroids hiddden somewhere.  She's a nurse and knows I'm up to something.  She also knew me when I was a mega monster like yourself GP.  She swears I'm on steroids and as you know, I haven't told her about the products I bought from you.  She may consider them steroids and make me stop using them.  So to anyone else out there,, VPX products have my RN. (registered nurse) believing Im on steroids. If they can fool her your stupid for not giving these legal products a try.  

NOTE:  In case your wondering people:
(NO I do not work for the company and NO I get nothing for free or even discounted from the cheap bastards over at VPX) hahahahaha
I will admit buying once from their internet site a few weeks ago though,  they are offering REDLINE  (BUY 2 GET 1 FREE) With phone order so I jumped on it.  That was the day I had  the privilidge of talking to Eric(GoPro) for the 1st time.  One hell of a nice guy to say the least.  And I know he'd give me a discount if he could for all the ass kissing I give him) hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigswole30 *_
> Congrats and keep it up!!!!!!!



Thank you for your words of encouragement Biggy swole.  (you a rapper by chance).  I tend to keep it up and continue to give this comeback 110% as I'm so inclined to do with everything I do.  thank you again.
Fire


----------



## once was fat (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey firestorm thats actually a pretty good goal to be the best dam lawnmowen dad.  I will actually shoot for that one myself as I have two of my own. I think I will start with the best looking trash thower dad though since I have rock in my front yard.  

Firestorm I havent really interacted with you much, but I have read alot of your post.  I have to say your one awesome individual. I dont even know you but I can tell your full of energy and live a happy life.


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

It's about frikin' time that we all see positive things said about VPX here at IM.com.

I think Gopro should start a VPX only corner in the supplement section at IM.com and any "unwelcome comments by jealous people or stalkers etc. should be automatically deleted by da man himself, gopro.  It's a damn shame on the MAD thread where Gopro was offering  a discount and it was consumed by all that repetitve b.s.!  Sure, opinions and debates are fine but that was just too much!  

So how about gopro?  Start up a positive thread for all of us who currently or have previously used VPX and we can turn this around!   

BTW,   Firestorm!


----------



## gopro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It's about frikin' time that we all see positive things said about VPX here at IM.com.
> 
> I think Gopro should start a VPX only corner in the supplement section at IM.com and any "unwelcome comments by jealous people or stalkers etc. should be automatically deleted by da man himself, gopro.  It's a damn shame on the MAD thread where Gopro was offering  a discount and it was consumed by all that repetitve b.s.!  Sure, opinions and debates are fine but that was just too much!
> ...



I'd love to start a thread like that but coming from me it would probably just get attacked by the "haters" once again. Perhaps it would better that YOU start such a thread being that you have zero affiliation with VPX but simply love their products and what they habe done for you above all others.

Thanks David...your words are always appreciated!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2003)

just a side note, you cannot use vB code in thread titles.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Hey firestorm thats actually a pretty good goal to be the best dam lawnmowen dad.  I will actually shoot for that one myself as I have two of my own. I think I will start with the best looking trash thower dad though since I have rock in my front yard.
> 
> Firestorm I havent really interacted with you much, but I have read alot of your post.  I have to say your one awesome individual. I dont even know you but I can tell your full of energy and live a happy life.




Wow Once that was a really awesome thing for you to say and I thank you sincerely.   As for full of energy and living the happy life I can only say that I give it my all and my family makes everyday worth waking up to.  I wouldn't trade my life for anything.  Sure I piss and moan sometimes about all the responsiblities that go with it but when the pissing session is over I smile and get back to being the best husband and dad I can be.   
Thank you again for those more then kind words Once. I won't forget what you said.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It's about frikin' time that we all see positive things said about VPX here at IM.com.
> 
> I think Gopro should start a VPX only corner in the supplement section at IM.com and any "unwelcome comments by jealous people or stalkers etc. should be automatically deleted by da man himself, gopro.  It's a damn shame on the MAD thread where Gopro was offering  a discount and it was consumed by all that repetitve b.s.!  Sure, opinions and debates are fine but that was just too much!
> ...



Hi dave umm I believe this IS a positive thread for all of us to comment about VPX.  See the title big guy????  hahahaha   YOur too funny Dave, your trying to be a bigger GOPRO ass kisser then me and that aint gonna happen   hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> just a side note, you cannot use vB code in thread titles.




Yea well Prince umm I don't know what the hell a vB code is anyway!!!!  If I did,, I have no idea how I did it. sorry


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2003)

Your *BOLD* didn't work, thats all


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I'd love to start a thread like that but coming from me it would probably just get attacked by the "haters" once again. Perhaps it would better that YOU start such a thread being that you have zero affiliation with VPX but simply love their products and what they habe done for you above all others.
> 
> Thanks David...your words are always appreciated!




Of course your right and I should however,  I WILL clearly state that in the very first posts that "NO FLAMING, NEGATIVE DEBATING, HATERS OR STUPID COMMENTS ALLOWED OR IT WILL BE SUBJECT TO BE DELETED".  How's that?  Now, which mod is willing to maintain the integrity of our gains and accomplishment?

Ahem.... cough... cough.... YOU!!!!

You know what?  If those people don't like it, then go start a hate thread- VPX in the supplements section and see if  Big Swole, FS, yourself or I even care.  It's not debatable when people do that to VPX because their little paragraph, essays, books... (yeah... books!!), one liners or scientific reasoning do not affect the thousands close to probably a million users of VPX!  

So FS, please go start a section for VPX and we can post away!  Is my mod police in agreement to this?  Oh, and also, we are in agreement that when we see a hater of VPX post in there, we'll ignore it until our mod police gets there to delete it.


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hi dave umm I believe this IS a positive thread for all of us to comment about VPX.  See the title big guy????  hahahaha   YOur too funny Dave, your trying to be a bigger GOPRO ass kisser then me and that aint gonna happen   hahahahahahahahaha




I see that and I'm glad you did this but I think we need more organization to it like the one that you and J'bo did in the Online competition.  

Naaahhhhhh............... ass kisser to gopro?    Gopro knows that I've been a loyalist to VPX way before he was employed by them!


----------



## once was fat (Dec 29, 2003)

To whoever cares Im actually going to be using my first vpx product.  Meltdown z-14.  I know Its not ph's but its a start plus Im pretty new and Ph's are far away from being used.  

Just so eveyone knows vpx products arent that expensive if you look around.  I got my new supp cheaper than on the net at my vitamin store. 

Its fairly simple.  Build a rapport with someone at the vitamin store turn that rapport into friendship and DICSOUNTS GALORE.  Even if I didnt get a discount I would still buy from vpx. Why because many people back them every time someone try's to throw them under the bus.  Now thats support.

Oh and GOPRO. 

So called bad media=free advertising.

Look at what the bashing did.  For 2 or 3 days now  VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX VPX


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, If you guys really want to try M 4ad, pm me, and I can tell you where to get it for $5 a gram, or 20mg/ml in 50mls for $30. Am I a saint now too?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> To whoever cares Im actually going to be using my first vpx product.  Meltdown z-14.  I know Its not ph's but its a start plus Im pretty new and Ph's are far away from being used.



Once,, believe it or not,,, MELTDOWN was the very 1st VPX supplement I ever used which I totally forgot about until  you just mentioned it.  It's a pretty good fat burner. I started off with a 39 inch waist since my injury layoff and after I cut a little over an Inch off my waist with one bottle.  I would have stayed with it but DAVID told me about CLENBUTEREX from VPX and said it was even better then Meltdown so I switched.  Believe it or not it was a bit better but tasted aweful. Just prior to buying a 2nd bottle of that,  I was reading thread after thread (and none of the ones I read were started by GOPRO By the way haters) about REDLINE and how it was even better then Clenbuterex.  So now I've been on that for about 1 1/2 weeks.  I really haven't seen much change yet but I think my system is really becoming used to these products and believe maybe I should lay off for a month and then hit it again.  I'm going to finish my 1st bottle and see if I get any results with it.   I'll keep ya posted in case your ever interested in trying it.
Regards,
Fire


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I would have stayed with it but DAVID told me about CLENBUTEREX from VPX and said it was even better then Meltdown so I switched.  Believe it or not it was a bit better but tasted aweful.
> *A bit better???  A LOT better but that's my opinion but everybody's body reacts differently!  I've tried IDS's version of liquid clen and it tasted like Kikkoman Soy Sauce!  As for results, I didn't notice but as you can see everyone, I gave it a try!
> 
> ...



*Definitely dude!  I'd love to hear it as well.  I think even shorty is doing great with it as well! *


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2003)

No worries David I'll surely keep you posted my man.


----------



## gopro (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> Well, If you guys really want to try M 4ad, pm me, and I can tell you where to get it for $5 a gram, or 20mg/ml in 50mls for $30. Am I a saint now too?



Well, my new friend (we have been getting along so well!) all I can say is this...


20 mg per ml in 50 ml size for $30 is a total of 1000 mg for $30.

My MAD special was for a 240 cc bottle at $75. The whole bottle contains 10,000 mg as each 6 cc = 250 mg.

So, to get 10,000 mg at your price it would cost $300 as compared to the $75 price I offered.

VPX doesn't sound too expensive this time, huh?? Your not a saint...your the devil


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> So, to get 10,000 mg at your price it would cost $300 as compared to the $75 price I offered.



10,000mg = 10g which comes to $50, although that leaves capping it or suspending it.

As for the pre-suspended 20mg/ml x 50ml though yeah, $300 beans.


----------



## gopro (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 10,000mg = 10g which comes to $50, although that leaves capping it or suspending it.
> 
> As for the pre-suspended 20mg/ml x 50ml though yeah, $300 beans.



C'mon Mudge, you're ruining my post


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, I would just buy the powder. Have you started the M 4ad? Im getting a plethera of powders to try out for Designer Supps, and I may add in a bit of  M4ad for the estrogen while on methyldienolone, which is a less harsh chemical cousin of methlytrienolone. Should be a lot like M 1T, sans the lethargy. Im thinking 40-50mgs ed along with 10-15mgs of the M-dienonlone. I for one always liked extra estrogen to an extent while on cycle. I never use an aromatose inhibitor.

GoPro,
Please post something controversial, Im tired of playing nice. Im loosing my edge here.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> GoPro,
> Please post something controversial, Im tired of playing nice. Im loosing my edge here.



I've got something. Toilet paper, a touchy and political subject for us all, quilted or plain?

Beh.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 30, 2003)

Im a quilted man myself, nothing but the best for me.


----------



## gopro (Dec 31, 2003)

Controversial huh? Thinking?????

Yes, I started the MAD and although I have not weighed myself, my preliminary feeling is that, for me at least, this stuff is kicking serious ass! I see no water retention, but I feel so freaking pumped all the time. No lethargy, thank goodness. But the freaky thing right now is strength. 

Yesterday I did not feel well at all. Hard day at work and little sleep. I went to the gym to train chest and my first exercise was to be flat smith press to throat. Truly, I was feeling horrible as a smashing headache was now setting in. Two weeks before I did this exercise with 315 and got 6 reps. Well, the way I was feeling I did not even expect to get close to that yesterday. Anyway, I did my first set with 135, the second with 225. When I did the 225 it felt so light I was wondering what was going on. I checked to see if I had 35s on instead of 45s. Nope, it was 45s. I decided to go right to 315 and again, it was kinda light...I stopped at 3 reps. My head was busting, but I just threw on a pair of quarters, or 365 total. Well, with headache and all I got 6 solid reps!! I was flipping out. I was tempted to try 4 plates but figured my head may explode so I stopped there.

MAD is crazy...either that, or the gravitational pull in my gym is less powerful than it was 2 weeks ago. Wonder if I've gained weight??


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 31, 2003)

I cant wait to get my VPX products.
Trainer says i have to wait though


----------



## topolo (Dec 31, 2003)

J'bo i have just got to say publicly that you are so damn hot!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 31, 2003)

@ topolo thanks


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 31, 2003)

You definately win the IM beauty contest!! ;-)


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 31, 2003)

Shit, I thought I had that locked up.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Your *BOLD* didn't work, thats all



How the FUQ did you guys even know I tried????  Damn your good or I'm really stupid as all hell.   (I'd appreciate we do not take a vote on that thank you) hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> Yeah, I would just buy the powder. Have you started the M 4ad? Im getting a plethera of powders to try out for Designer Supps, and I may add in a bit of  M4ad for the estrogen while on methyldienolone, which is a less harsh chemical cousin of methlytrienolone. Should be a lot like M 1T, sans the lethargy. Im thinking 40-50mgs ed along with 10-15mgs of the M-dienonlone. I for one always liked extra estrogen to an extent while on cycle. I never use an aromatose inhibitor.
> 
> GoPro,
> Please post something controversial, Im tired of playing nice. Im loosing my edge here.



Naaaa keep playing nice we don't like the conflicts here besides I don't like hating people that hate on my dawgs and GP is one of them.  Play nice like you've been and we'll all get along very nicely.
Have a Happy New Year Pro.
Fire


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Shit, I thought I had that locked up.



hahaha  Hey I like you TP but Your no compitition for our J'Bo Brother!!!!  Well then again,,, I've never seen you in a bikini.  Pm the pic then we'll take a second vote. hahahahahahaha


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well then again,,, I've never seen you in a bikini.  Pm the pic then we'll take a second vote. hahahahahahaha




What????    I worry about you FS!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

hahaha  just a joke Dave  Just a joke.


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

what'cha doin' on so early today??


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Not usually even here on a Wedneday. I asked for Overtime and they gave me some.  just working until 10:30pm though then homeward bound to be with wife and kids for midnight.


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Not usually even here on a Wedneday. I asked for Overtime and they gave me some.  just working until 10:30pm though then homeward bound to be with wife and kids for midnight.




And at midnight, what will you exactly be doing??


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

toasting the new year in with my wife and kids with sparkling water. lol


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

you should drive into manhattan and try to park under the apple when it drops!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks but no thanks smart ass.  1st off I don't need the headache of the ball on my head or the traffic getting into the city.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

I love VPX proucts.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

Me too Hee. you whore hahahahahahaha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2004)

I love pics of J'Bo in a bikini!  Yeah bay-bee.


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Thanks but no thanks smart ass.  1st off I don't need the headache of the ball on my head or the traffic getting into the city.




  I thought that was rather amusing!  LMAO!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

It twat ass musing


----------

